# Open Sleeper w/ Points



## SarahZ (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a sleeper booked through AGR, traveling from A to B.

I have a friend who lives several stops from B and might join me for a couple of days in B.

Since the sleeper is booked with points, can I add him to an open sleeper ticket using points, or will he have to pay cash?

If he does pay cash, is the open sleeper + points + cash formula going to make the reservations system explode?

How do I do this? Am I going to make a CSR's day complete and utter hell?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2017)

Open sleeper, points, and a different set of city pairs?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't think paying for open sleeper affects your Rez. I suspect you could buy his with points.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 10, 2017)

Ryan said:


> Open sleeper, points, and a different set of city pairs?


Right?

It's only a few hours, so we could just hang out in the lounge if he buys a coach ticket, but I'd like to show him the roomette. Plus, we'll both get dinner.  I'd like him to have the full experience.


----------



## jebr (Feb 12, 2017)

I think if he just pays cash, it should be fine. The link between the open sleeper ticket and the main reservation in ARROW isn't that tight, so it likely wouldn't even realize the difference.

I honestly probably wouldn't even try to use points for the open sleeper ticket.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 18, 2017)

Buy the ooach ticket, tell your sleeper attendant of your intentions to have your friend hangout in your room (probably a good time to tip for your journey) , whomever orders the more expensive dinner put on your tab, pay cash for the cheaper.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## dlagrua (Apr 8, 2017)

Ryan said:


> Screen Shot 2017-02-18 at 10.19.25 AM.png


Can't disagree but "money talks, nobody walks" . Just grease them with an extra ten or twenty and you'll see how accommodating they become. They might even take the sign down.


----------

